# Highpitched metallic 'tinkling' sound under gentle acceleration at low-ish revs



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

*Metallic 'tinkling' sound under gentle acceleration at low-ish revs*

Has anyone noticed this yet?

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3...llic-rustle-rattle-between-1500-3000-rpm.html

Sounds like a metallic stick being dragged on the asphalt... metallic 'tinkling' sound under gentle acceleration at low-ish revs

I think i might've heard this a couple of times at low rp but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Havent heard it yet. Have you noticed it does when the engines hot or cold? If its doing it on deceleration could possibly be the wastegate/bov.


The 2 times I think i might've heard it, engine was still warming up as I was just pulling out of the garage.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Havent heard it yet. Have you noticed it does when the engines hot or cold? If its doing it on deceleration could possibly be the *wastegate*/bov.


I get the impression that's the direction Audi is headed with it. The MkVI GTI had a similar issue, which was corrected by the addition of a clip. There's also some recent he said-she said in that thread alluding to, perhaps, a redesigned turbo as the fix. 

It's cool that it may be fixed before my car is built, but for something that sounds as harmless as this, I'd much rather have my car and deal with the issue than wait for them to fix it on-line and not have my car while I wait.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I get the impression that's the direction Audi is headed with it. *The MkVI GTI had a similar issue, which was corrected by the addition of a clip.* There's also some recent he said-she said in that thread alluding to, perhaps, a redesigned turbo as the fix.
> 
> It's cool that it may be fixed before my car is built, but for something that sounds as harmless as this, I'd much rather have my car and deal with the issue than wait for them to fix it on-line and not have my car while I wait.


Yep, had it on my mk6 GTI, and the clip solved it. It was a TSB in the system, took about an hour to install. It's harmless though, just an annoying sound. :thumbup:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Took it to the dealer, they heard the sound and referred to is as more of a whistle sound and it is normal. However to me, it still sounds more of a metallic tingling. 

We drove another A3 2.0T and heard exactly the same noise, maybe even louder than mine. 

They are not sure if this is a design, but submitted the report to product support for further review.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

By the way, the shop foreman was aware of the metallic noise on the older models and said what I am hearing is not the same noise.

@itr_1211 try speeding up from 0 at constant of 1500 - 2200rpm, slowly but steady....


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Also, how many kms do you have on yours? i'm at 3400 kms


1000km... it's not the woosh sound, that is for sure. 

I guess it's one of those sounds that if you do not pay attention to it you may not even hear it. It's only until I've come across the audi-sport thread that i started to pay attention and hear something, but not sure if it's the same as the EU guys are reporting it. Again, the dealer is referring it to a "whistle" sound. It's more noticeable when the car is still warming up.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

it's weird man.

Maybe what i am hearing is not what the EU guys on audi-sport have reported. I've looked at some of the videos of wastegate rattle and it's not what i am hearing. I've been hearing it with windows down and up.

It does not happen when i am in Neutral and revving, only when i am moving and acceleration. The fact that the same noise was heard by me and the shop foreman on the Dealer's random demo/service car is puzzling as well.

I've never had a turbo before, so maybe i am just being paranoid. I will see if i can catch it on video.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

ok, i recorded a video, let's see if you can spot it. http://youtu.be/xLZ4B3ynAjs

starts at 00:14 ends at about 00:21

Turn your volume up. At the time of the recording phone is sitting on the dashboard, in front of me, windows are closed.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It doesn't sound like the diverter valve to me, but I don't know what the hell it is.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Wow yeah I'm totally stumped and I haven't heard anything like that on mine. If I did I would be complaining to the dealer.
> The noise happens when the cars moving. I would have the dealer put a stethoscope to it, maybe on a dyno or rollers.
> Did they say if they will do any further diagnosis?


They've submitted it to Audi product support team for review for now. They did not know what to do yet, however I did point them to the audi-sport forum thread and let them know that this is already a known and talked about issue in EU.

I will keep following up with the service department. I want to take another car for a test drive and drive one that DOES NOT have this noise before I bring it for oil change and further diagnostics.

I did point out to them last night that their service car is having exactly the same issue and they should run diagnostics on that and let me know what's found. Will keep you posted.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Drove to Audi Uptown and test drove their silver 2.0T demo... which had same noise... slightly quieter, but the sales rep i was with heard it every time...

So... that's 3 cars so far I've driven which have this type of noise...


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

Shades of Mk5's... $20 says it's the fuel lines are 'rattling' where they pass through a body cavity -- I know my '07 GTI had this issue, as did other cars... that video sure sounds like my GTI did before I stuffed some pipe insulation around the lines to shut them up...


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

WRXGuy said:


> Shades of Mk5's... $20 says it's the fuel lines are 'rattling' where they pass through a body cavity -- I know my '07 GTI had this issue, as did other cars... that video sure sounds like my GTI did before I stuffed some pipe insulation around the lines to shut them up...


Thanks for the input. Do you recall if the noise could be reproduced only when you press on the gas pedal and accelerating or was it just there, all the time for you?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

There was discussion of this rattle in the Vortex Mk VII forums. 

One of the forum members there has a new Mk VII GTI and had the rattle and traced it to the fuel lines (as described above) He wound up doing something in one of the body cavities to quiet the noise.

I'll try and dig it up and cross post here.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

davewg said:


> There was discussion of this rattle in the Vortex Mk VII forums.
> 
> One of the forum members there has a new Mk VII GTI and had the rattle and traced it to the fuel lines (as described above) He wound up doing something in one of the body cavities to quiet the noise.
> 
> I'll try and dig it up and cross post here.


Here it is -- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6979225-Rattle-under-passenger-seat-area-fixed!&highlight=fuel+line


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FFS... a decade goes by, and they still can't get the crap under control?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> FFS... a decade goes by, and they still can't get the crap under control?


At least the issues are consistently the same so we know how to fix 'em! :banghead:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am waiting to hear back from the dealer when to bring the car in for diagnostics and will definitely let them know to inspect the fuel lines.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Just an update. I can hear the metallic ever so slightly if I really pay attention to it. Only way I can describe it sounds almost like metallic resonance. Sorry for the late reply, my car was garaged the past couple weeks.
> Tekmo, have you heard any updates from the dealer?
> It doesn't bug me too much but from your vids it's a lot louder that's for sure.


Some cars have it louder than others, you are correct.

I have an appointment on July 2 for the dealer to diagnose the issue. I've also contacted Audi Canada corporate and they've opened the file. Will have to wait after July 2 and see what happens.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I can hear it in the video. Sounds slightly like the "pebble stuck between dust shield and rotor" noise, but I doubt it's the brakes. Does indeed sound like you're dragging something. First time my brakes made a similar sound I swore I was dragging something.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I can hear it on mine as well. It is not noisy and one can only hear when the music is off and if you pay real close attention.

On a similar and different note, do you guys hear any creaking coming out from the central console area or passenger area?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> On a similar and different note, do you guys hear any creaking coming out from the central console area or passenger area?


I do not.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

For anyone that is following this,

Audi dealer in Vaughan took a recording of the sound that they needed and sent off to Audi and waiting to hear back to see what they are going to do regarding this issue.

That is all for now.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Any update on this? I have the same noise.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

gtitx1 said:


> Any update on this? I have the same noise.


They say it's normal characteristic of this car and are not planning to do anything at this point.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Does it sound like the rattle in this video right around 3000 rpm? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijFNPYkRjvI


----------



## RIPs00noma (Mar 4, 2005)

Pretty sure my A3 has this same noise. Drives me crazy. :screwy:


----------

